
Bayesian linear regression step by step - liviu-
https://github.com/liviu-/notebooks/blob/master/bayesian_linear_regression.ipynb
======
agentofoblivion
Nice! I made something similar in case someone likes your work and would
benefit from another example. [https://zjost.github.io/bayesian-linear-
regression/](https://zjost.github.io/bayesian-linear-regression/)

